# Donor insemination



## CatK (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all, sorry if this is a repeat of previous posts but I'm new here. My partner and I want to start a family, unfortunately I can't carry due to having a radical hysterectomy following cervical cancer. A few days ago she underwent a laparoscopy to look at her tubes, both were found to be viable which means we have to have six attempts paid privately of donor insemination before we can have one attempt NHS funded. If it had been found her one tube which was being investigated hadn't been viable then we would have had an NHS attempt first. I know of another lesbian couple in a different area who are in the same position but have been offered two NHS attempts first. I'm curious as to what the requirements are and what people's options have been within different areas.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

It's decided by your CCG, mine say for same sex couple 6 self funded iui before accessing IVF to 'prove' infertility, it will no doubt vary as for hetero couples they have to try naturally for between 6 months and 2 years depending what their CCG says, best thing to do is call your CCG today and ask them to email a copy of the assisted conception criteria 

Some areas don't fund donor so I know how lucky I was

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hiya

As Lily says it varies greatly by area. Our CCG does not fund male factor infertility at all so we had to pay for any treatment we wanted privately. It is hard being in an area where they take such a harsh stance, especially given other areas are so generous.


----------

